# [ACELERACION 3D] No me reconoce la tarjeta grafica (abierto)

## tahawk

Hola,

Estoy intentando activar la aceleración gráfica 3D por hardware siguiendo el manual que hay en la sección de documentación de Gentoo. El problema lo tengo al ejecutar:

```
lspci | grep AGP
```

que no me aparece nada. He añadido el parámetro agp=try_unsupported al gestor de arranque y he recompilado el kernel activando las opciones que dice el manual pero nada. Podría ser que mi tarjeta no tenga soporte para aceleración 3D. Mi salida al comando lspci es la siguiente:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

Un saludo!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola..

Según la salida de lspci,tu tarjeta gráfica es una intel, con lo cual, con el driver intel deberia de funcionar aceleración 3D y OPENGL...

Para eso puedes editar el xorg.conf diciendo que el servidor X utilice ese driver para dicha tarjeta gráfica....

Abre xorg.conf con tu editor de textos, y sobreescribe tu sección 'Device' del archivo xorg.conf, por este otro:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Configured Video Device"

   Driver          "intel"

EndSection

```

Con esto deberia de funcionar tu tarjeta gráfica con aceleración 3d y opengl.

Un saludo.

----------

## tahawk

Gracias ZaPa. Ahora todo funciona OK. El siguiente paso es instalar compiz. JEJE!!

----------

